# English Pointer



## ~Scott~ (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello my name is Scott. I am new to the forum and new to owning a hunting dog. I was given a English Pointer bird dog. He has no real training, but the previous owner took him out a couple times. The previous owner stated that the dog(Casper) was gun shy. Even though he has had no real training he has a real good point on the birds. You can tell he(Casper) enjoys hunting for birds. Does anyone have any good training advice? I live here in Arizona and I can't really take him out till it cools off due to the rattlesnakes. Is there any sort of training I can do in my backyard with him to get him started? I have been reading the other topic on this forum about gun shy dogs. I will start with a .22 and work my way up. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on training. Like I said he is a real natural and I think he will do just fine. I am just worried about the noise of the gun. Any help or advice would be appreciative. 
Thank you very much.
~Scott~


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobman has the right idea for this. I'll let him answer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Scott heres a couple responses to the same problem Its been along day so I cut and pasted them for you. Read them and PM me if you have questions or post them on this thread.
Before you read these I want to make two points real clear

1) if you dont have access to birds until it cools off wait until then, do not try to do anything without birds your dogs interst in birds is great and makes the chance of this working very high if you take it slow this process can take a few weeks usaually two to three if the dog has a strong prey drive, trying to rush will be a mistake.

2) get your dog vaccinated for rattlesnakes, he will need a intial shot and a booster a month later, maybe a third its not expensive and will save you a dog or a huge vet bill if he gets hit by a snake there is no way I would run a dog in Az that wasn't.

Google two things 
1)Red rock biologic

2) web partons snake breaking clinic

those are both in AZ and they are what you should be doing now while wainting for December Jan cool weather

Heres the two answers they are basically the same but read them both

Good luck if the dog points birds he will get over it just follow this to the letter no shortcuts. You are blessed to live in place full of quail and thats the key to the process,to have the dog keyed on the birds

*first answer*
start over, no guns, no friends just you and the dog spend a couple weeks and see if she forgets it. If she gets birdy again and is willing to range out and seek birds you can proceed

Then start over with a bolt action sigle shot 22 rifle not pistol just carry it see if she shows any fear do this for several days at least, if she shows no fear of the sight of the gun you will be in good shape for the next step.

Don't rush this phase do this at least several outings where she shows no fear.

when shes not showing any fear of the sight of the gun go to the next step

Next with CB caps or mild blanks ( blanks come in a variety of strengths get several boxes in progressivley louder series) stay with the bolt action single shot 22 rifle ( no handguns) shoot it once when the birds flush and she is concentrating on the birds.

At first Point the muzzle behind you (if you're behind the dog) so its barely audible to her, point it away from her where ever she is.

SHoot only once per bird and then really talk her up telling her what a great dog she is let her break and chase if she wants.

If she shows no fear, move to the next louder blank each move up should be after several training sessions. If you get her to the loudest blanks over a couple weeks you can proceed to a shotgun.

1 shot one bird, if you're not a great shot go somewhere she cannot hear the gun and practice practice practice shooting until you can hit first time, this is important.

You can be doing this while you are going thru the blanks phase which will take a couple weeks.

Put a open choke in your gun to maximize the chance you will hit first shot. Dont even put two shells in your gun I don't care if 1000 pheasants flush shoot only once.

no multiple shots if you miss, talk her up and proceed, if shes shows fear go back to the blanks. This is why you want to hit that first bird so its distracts her attention away from her fear.

If you hit the bird hopefully her desire to get the bird will over come her fear let her get it and really tell her what a good dog she is.

If she shows that she wants to get out and hunt then you can proceed same rountine 1 shot on each bird no multiple shots.

She has to make the connection that the shotgun means abird for her.

Never ever hunt a first year dog with more than one gun.

If you try to rush this even alittle bit you risk really screwing up this dog maybe permantly. If you get to the point shes hunting and you can use a shotgun hunt her by your self the rest of this year and at least the first half of next year.

Trust me I've done this many times over the years if you rush at all you will not be successful

*same problem second answer*

Never ever ever shoot a gun around any dog especially a pup unless the pup is intent on a bird after having a lot of exposure to birds. You ever stop to think how loud a gunshot is in a gravel pit??

Now you need to start over

1)First you rushed things big time, put the gun away, then work the dog for a while on birds, get her birdy really talk her up after the flush with no gun shots, just work her on birds until she really shows she knows whats a bird is and is really birdy with great excitement. If she chases flushed birds thats good let her, in fact encourage it, let her know that finding and chasing birds is really a good thing.

2)then do the same thing for a week or two ( a lot of bird contacts and points )with the gun and no shells, let her get used to the sight of the gun until she ignores it and focuses completely on the birds.

3) then with a 22 rifle and the weakest blanks available, start shooting after the flush when shes chasing and really keyed up, shoot just once use a single shot bolt action 22 rifle,not a pistol, point the muzzle away from her and shoot only when shes really focused and chasing the flushed bird.

4) Shoot only once every two or three birds for the first week, until she pays no attention to it at all.

5) If she shows any fear or uncertainty go back to just bird work until she is focused on the birds again.

6)after she shows no sign of hearing the 22 with the light blanks shoot a pheasant use only one shot use a light load and make that shot count this part is important because she has to see the bird fall at the instant the shot occcurs, if you have her drive up that will overcome any residual fear she may have.

7) this fall only hunt her by yourself and try to never shoot more than once, do not hunt with multiple people 
After a season she should be OK but I would be cautious even second season

Good luck take it slow birdiness is everything, if you have some more questions just let me know I've specalized in this training for over 30 years.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Scott Welcome to the fourm.

You have great advise from bobm


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

That's a great post Bobm. Can't add a thing to it.


----------

